# 2012 Trek 1.1



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

I helped fund half of my cousins Trek 1.1 2012 purchase to get him into the sport. Here are a few pictures of his ride i took:


2012 Trek 1.1 by Prodigy83, on Flickr


2012 Trek 1.1 by Prodigy83, on Flickr


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice. I got my on order. I'm a complete noob to the sport too. I was worried that the paint job was a bit conservative, but after looking at your pics, not anymore. It looks awesome.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice ride for 2012...What r those wheels though...30 spokes on the front????


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

nismo73 said:


> Nice ride for 2012...What r those wheels though...30 spokes on the front????


Probably that is all stock in those images.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

SFTifoso said:


> Nice. I got my on order. I'm a complete noob to the sport too. I was worried that the paint job was a bit conservative, but after looking at your pics, not anymore. It looks awesome.


I can tell you for a fact that the online images at trek.com do not do it justice. This color scheme is VERY nice in person.

The 2012 Trek 2.1 comes in a trek leopard color scheme! I'm very tempted to just buy that frame lol.


----------



## dtilso (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## mvallejo (Aug 31, 2011)

Sweet bike. Really want one of these.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

The images on the trek site dont do this color scheme justice. In person it looks much much better. Trek has changed the scheme for the better this year.


----------

